# Non-permanent post footings for wood shed?



## wahoowad (Feb 9, 2014)

My homeowner association rules prohibit building any permanent structures that don't meet all kinds of design requirements such as special siding, roofing, brick foundation, etc. yet I need a woodshed capable of holding 4 to 6 cords.

I think I can avoid the request/review process if I use some type of design where I don't anchor my roof posts into the ground and also keep the sides open. What are some construction techniques / materials that will hold the 4x4 posts in place on the surface? Are there concrete feet that would suffice?

I have a long, narrow area where I could build an approx. 8' x 20' structure. I'd prefer to keep the wood and whatever I stack it on up off the ground as I'm tired of replacing pallets that rot out from ground contact. Haven't thought it all through - right now figuring out the foundation is key.


----------



## blueguy (Feb 9, 2014)

I built my "shed" on deck blocks with 4X4" uprights and 2X6" joists. Only been up since this past June, but it holds 6 cord and it seems to be holding up fine. The key is a good, compacted, flat base for the blocks.


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 9, 2014)

Joists? As in you made a floor or surface to stack upon? Got any pics?


----------



## blueguy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yup, slightly elevated floor with 5/4" decking. Never took any pics - I'll try and get a couple up tomorrow...


----------



## Studdlygoof (Feb 9, 2014)

I just used these deck block in my new rack build. Wanted the footings to be portable but they would work for your circumstance

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/quick-new-storage-rack.123998/#post-1662784


----------



## Driver (Feb 9, 2014)

Could you build it on treated 4x4 or 6x6 posts laying flat on the ground as runners? That way it could be portable and moved if needed. Would be on the order of these portable storage sheds. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## firewoodjunky (Feb 9, 2014)

I used these for a bridge - http://www.e-zcrete.com/ez-tube.html

They might be a good option for you, you could probably just using the footings for a wood shed.


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 9, 2014)

Driver said:


> Could you build it on treated 4x4 or 6x6 posts laying flat on the ground as runners? That way it could be portable and moved if needed. Would be on the order of these portable storage sheds. Just my 2 cents..



Yes, I could. Still thinking through ideas. How would I have posts going up to support the roof with this idea?


----------



## Jon1270 (Feb 9, 2014)

Keep in mind that if your posts aren't anchored in the ground, you'll need robust diagonal braces between the posts and the horizontal beams at the top, so it doesn't flop over


----------



## Driver (Feb 9, 2014)

wahoowad said:


> Yes, I could. Still thinking through ideas. How would I have posts going up to support the roof with this idea?


Years ago I built some calf shelters on railroad cross ties open on 1 side and put the support posts on top of the ties and bolted fast with angle iron when I needed to move them in the pasture I just hooked a chain to them and pulled them with a tractor. Worked real well as a matter of fact wish I had them here now they would make great wood sheds. Now you got me thinking, might have to get to work building something if I ever get the time.


----------



## blacktail (Feb 9, 2014)

I have my posts on pier blocks. You can still make the floor out of pallets. Just put them on cheap pavers or cinder blocks so they're off the ground.
Edited to add a pic.


----------



## Michael Golden (Feb 9, 2014)

If you aren't gonna anchor it to the ground I would make sure you always have wood in it. I would worry about wind flopping it over!


----------



## xman23 (Feb 9, 2014)

I to have been researching a wood shed design for years  Like you I live in a community with a lot of building rules The town and community does allow unheated garage on a floating slab, no footing below frost line max 24' x 24' There is a whole different set of rules for a sheds. Easier rules but it has a size limit of 10' x 10'.   I want a wood shed much bigger than that. They don't have rules for it. I haven't talked to them yet, hoping to have a plan that works.

 Years ago, before anyone cared much what you did a guy built a hard roof over his wood pile. He built concrete footings with metal sleeves. He slid the 4 X 4 posts into them. He told me it wasn't  a permanent since he could lift the whole thing up and move it. Nobody ever questioned him about it.

I think a floating shed on pier blocks works. I would sink footing in four the corners with tie downs to prevent the wind from rolling it over. I would keep any wood off the ground.  The floor was going to be a raised gravel bed. Currently I use PVC pipes to keep the wood rows off the ground.


----------



## blueguy (Feb 10, 2014)

wahoowad said:


> Joists? As in you made a floor or surface to stack upon? Got any pics?



Pic as promised: 






It's not 100% done yet, going to close it in a bit at the top to keep the rain and snow off the top of the stacks. Each bay holds 1 cord at a minimum stacked 4 rows deep to 6' tall (48"W X 64"D X 72" H) with room to increase that probably another 1/2 cord if I stacked it to the roof. 

Before anyone mentions it, I know the header is wonky looking. I used all PT and what the lumber yard had didn't have a consistent crown on it, plus I put the roof structure on AFTER it was full of wood...


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 11, 2014)

blueguy said:


> Before anyone mentions it, I know the header is wonky looking. I used all PT and what the lumber yard had didn't have a consistent crown on it, plus I put the roof structure on AFTER it was full of wood...



No comments from me-woodshed built from free pallets and $50 worth of reject pile wood from Lowes:






The "foundation" consists of some gravel and blocks.  That has held up fine-its the shed that's falling apart


----------



## blueguy (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks like it's doing the job 

I learned the hard way that trying build a roof while balancing on top of loose splits isn't conducive to completely plumb and square headers and rafters. The upside though, is that even though it looks less than perfect, it's holding up just great and the 3' of snow and ice that was drifted on it back in early Jan didn't even cause it to creak :D


----------

